# kdm crasht bei Login-versuch

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute,

strange Sache, ich komme wie immer abends heim von Arbeit. Möchte mich an meinem System einloggen und bekomme: garnichts... KDM-childs crashen und ich werde auf die Konsole zurückgeworfen. Gut erst dachte, KDE hat Probleme. Aber: startx mit XSESSION="KDE-4" läuft sauber durch.

Als Fehlermeldung kommt in die messages:

```
Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm: :0[5860]: sending int 0 (0x0) to greeter for display :0

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm: :0[5860]: receiving command from greeter for display :0 ...

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm_greet[5861]: Sending int 5 (0x5) to core

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm_greet[5861]: Receiving int from core ...

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm_greet[5861]:  -> 0 (0x0)

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm: :0[5860]:  -> 0

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm_greet[5861]: Sending int 0 (0x0) to core

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm_greet[5861]: Receiving int from core ...

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm: :0[5860]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user norbert by (uid=0)

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kernel: kdm[5860]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffb3162ff8 error 14 in kdm[400000+2f000]

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm_greet[5861]: Cannot read from core

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm[5853]: receiving command from sub-daemon for display :0 ...

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm[5853]:  -> no data

Jun 10 17:55:36 norbert kdm[5853]: Unknown session exit code 0 (sig 11) from manager process
```

in die kdm.log bekomme ich dashier:

```
klauncher(5867) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(5861)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server"
```

Strange... D-Bus!

aber per dbus-monitor kann ich dem verfolgen. Okay, also doch nicht. (außerdem habe ich gleiche Fehlermeldung auf Laptop, an dem kann ich mich aber anmelden.)

Nächster Gedanke...

PAM:

Aber moment, die sagen doch alles in Ordnung...

Was nun?

KMail verweigert den Dienst:

```
Akonadi Steuerprogramm nicht am D-BUS registriert.
```

Nepomuk ist aber registriert. Najas okay, aber das verhindert nicht den Start von KDE, außerdem sagt KMAil was von keine Ressourcen Vermittler gefunden und XDG_DATA_DIRS zeigt auf /usr/local/share:/usr/share und außerdem wird in /usr/share/akonadi/agents gesucht. Also wird wohl akonadi ein Problem haben, was solls. Nicht so wichtig.

Auf JEdenfall ist das ganze hier eine Strange sache, ich kann mir nicht helfen:

Ich habe bereits alle DBUS-Programme und Programme die D-BUS-XML-Configurationsdateien hinterlegen und irgendwas mit KDE/KDM zu tun zu haben scheint neugebaut.

und wie gesehen, DBUS läuft auch.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. strace hab ich auch schon auf kdm losgelasen (kdm -nodaemon -debug 0x1 -debug 0x2 -debug 0x4 -debug 0x8) hat aber auch nicht viel weiter geholfen (sieht alles normal aus bis zum crash. DAnn ist sense).

Habt ihr eine Idee?

emerge --info kde-base/kdm

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404208/

Edith:

Zumindest mal der akonadi Fehler liegt an unzureichenden Deps. Ich hab auf boost-1.46 upgedatet. Akonadi ist aber noch gegen boost-1.42 gelinkt.

----------

## Max Steel

Hat den keiner eine Idee?

Das mit KMAil hat sich erledigt, da war einfach nur eine Lib nicht auflösbar (boost update) aber weiterhin kann ich mich nicht über den KDM einloggen. (Da crasht wohl der kdm nach dem PAM eine erfolgreiche Anmeldung meldet)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hat den keiner eine Idee?

  Hmm.., nicht wirklich...

Sofern genutzt würde ich auch mal die /var/log/kdm.log löschen, und schauen ob ein hilfreicher Hinweis drin zu finden ist wenn du noch mal versuchst mit kdm deine KDE Session zu starten. (poste die neue kdm.log doch ansonsten auch mal hier)

Hast du es schon mal mit einem anderen Benutzer versucht? (eventuell auch mal einen frischen TestUser anlegen und testen)

Und schau auch mal ob dein User eine korrekte consolekit/dbus session bekommen würde wenn du startx mit einer

~/.xinitrc startest, zb mit 

```
exec ck-launch-session startkde
```

Und schau dann auch mal wie die 

```
$ ck-list-sessions
```

 ausschaut.

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y hast du ja sicher im Kernel aktiv?

----------

## Max Steel

Aaaaalso:

die Ausgabe von ck-list-sessions spricht dadavon das mein Benutzer 3 Sessions hat (X, tty6 für startx, tty2 für bash) und mein Testuser gast hat 1 Session (explizit mit ck-launch-session)

Sogesehen, scheint das in Ordnung. und DBUS läuft auch (mit dbus-monitor kann ich dem lust'gen Treiben zuschaun).

Nur kann aus irgendeinem Grund der klauncher sowie kdmgreet und kdeinit4 nicht direkt über D-Bus kommunizieren, zumindest solange root noch am Werk ist    :Shocked: 

Edith:

Oh, ich sehe gerade, für KDM gibt es einen eigenen Benutzer, womöglich fehlt dem einfach eine Gruppe.

Ich schau kurz auf meinem Laptop.

Nachtrag:

Hmmm auf dem Laptop hat KDM (Benutzer) keine extra Gruppe.

AUDITSYSCALL hab ich schon seid mind 3 Kernel-versionen aktiv.

----------

## Max Steel

NOch jemand eine Spur von Idee?

Die ck-list-session sieht momentan so aus:

```
# ck-list-sessions 

Session28:

        unix-user = '0'

        realname = 'root'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ''

        x11-display-device = ''

        display-device = '/dev/tty2'

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-14T19:31:09.974226Z'

        login-session-id = '7'

        idle-since-hint = '2011-06-14T19:31:44.307143Z'

Session29:

        unix-user = '0'

        realname = 'root'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ''

        x11-display-device = ''

        display-device = '/dev/tty3'

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-14T19:31:20.054630Z'

        login-session-id = '8'

        idle-since-hint = '2011-06-14T19:39:08.309144Z'

Session33:

        unix-user = '0'

        realname = 'root'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ''

        x11-display-device = ''

        display-device = '/dev/tty1'

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-14T19:32:38.650875Z'

        login-session-id = '11'

        idle-since-hint = '2011-06-14T19:35:10.313845Z'

Session31:

        unix-user = '0'

        realname = 'root'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ''

        x11-display-device = ''

        display-device = '/dev/tty5'

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-14T19:31:45.157942Z'

        login-session-id = '10'

        idle-since-hint = '2011-06-14T19:38:53.307213Z'

Session9:

        unix-user = '1002'

        realname = 'icke'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ''

        x11-display-device = ''

        display-device = '/dev/tty6'

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-13T07:24:30.699232Z'

        login-session-id = '5'

        idle-since-hint = '2011-06-13T08:29:41.318185Z'

Session19:

        unix-user = '1002'

        realname = 'icke'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':1'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = '/dev/tty6'

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-13T08:29:13.104292Z'

        login-session-id = '5'

Session30:

        unix-user = '0'

        realname = 'root'

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = FALSE

        x11-display = ''

        x11-display-device = ''

        display-device = '/dev/tty4'

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-06-14T19:31:30.341733Z'

        login-session-id = '9'

        idle-since-hint = '2011-06-14T19:32:04.309040Z'
```

mein User hat eine laufende X-Session per startx -- :1 (tty7), kdm läuft auf :0 (tty8) per init-skript.

Trotzdem kann ich kann weder mich noch den "gast" über kdm einloggen, das crasht direkt. also KDM und X. Ohne eine Spur zu hinterlassen nach der man gehen könnte.

----------

